# O.O That is one big Pikachu Collection



## Icalasari (Nov 3, 2008)

#5 on this list

World Record's Blog

O.O; That is enough to put any of us to shame


----------



## Eclipse (Nov 3, 2008)

Dear. God.
She even has Pikacar.
O.o


----------



## o_O (Nov 3, 2008)

WOW.
Crap that's a lot of Pikachus.
ETA: 





> She also dresses up as "PokeWomon Princesses", fusions of Disney characters and Pokecrap meaning that, holy shit, this person has actually turned herself into fanfiction.


XDDDDDDDD


----------



## Jester (Nov 3, 2008)

-cries then falls over, dead of shame-

{Oh my god. Someone should recommend her a good therapist}


----------



## S.K (Nov 3, 2008)

OMG very sad but very jealous, I love her other mini collections of Minum, Plusle, Munchlax and Mime.Jnr


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 3, 2008)

Where exactly does one find eight thousand Pikachus? Either this has taken decades, or she goes out thinking "I must buy three dozen Pikachu plushies today. And skip the groceries.". XD


----------



## Dark Shocktail (Nov 3, 2008)

...*bursts out laughing*

wow...there are no words...


----------



## ___urnamz2longfixit___ (Nov 3, 2008)

> Belle, aka "Pika BelleChu" to her friends (or handlers, most likely) collected over eight thousand Pokemons.


'Pokemons.' Laughing over here.

But yeah. That's crazy and somewhat sad.


----------



## cheesecake (Nov 3, 2008)

That is some serious obsession right there XD


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Nov 3, 2008)

Dark Shocktail said:


> ...*bursts out laughing*
> 
> wow...there are no words...


^ This


----------



## Icalasari (Nov 4, 2008)

I am surprised that she doesn't have this


----------



## o_O (Nov 4, 2008)

Icalasari said:


> I am surprised that she doesn't have this


That looks VERY wrong. 
Or maybe I'm just perverted (Probably the latter.)


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Nov 4, 2008)

o_O said:


> That looks VERY wrong.
> Or maybe I'm just perverted (Probably the latter.)


No, it's not just you. That does not look right. In the best sort of way.


----------



## Icalasari (Nov 4, 2008)

link008 said:


> No, it's not just you. That does not look right. In the best sort of way.


^^ I want one


----------



## Mewtwo (Nov 4, 2008)

o_O said:


> That looks VERY wrong.
> Or maybe I'm just perverted (Probably the latter.)



Same here. They are going in his penis!


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 4, 2008)

Mewtwo said:


> Same here. They are going in his penis!


They tend to stick out a bit more. I think it's some other part O.O

WHY did someone have to bring that thing up?? WHY???


----------



## Black Rayquaza (Nov 4, 2008)

I can't help but wonder how much money she spent on those... *coughs* *totally skint!* *coughs*


----------



## Ayame (Nov 4, 2008)

o_O said:


> That looks VERY wrong.
> Or maybe I'm just perverted (Probably the latter.)


The person who designed that thing...  There are no words.
But that is a huge and impressive collection.


----------



## Flazeah (Nov 5, 2008)

Actually, about the Pikachu thing that looks "very wrong" - it could be its stomach area.

 Or maybe that's just what they want you to think.

 Also, wow, that is definitely the biggest collection of "Pikachii" - harr harr - that I've ever seen or heard of. Before, it was Dannichu's. x3


----------



## Ayame (Nov 5, 2008)

Flazeah said:


> Actually, about the Pikachu thing that looks "very wrong" - it could be its stomach area.
> 
> Or maybe that's just what they want you to think.


I think that was intended, but it didn't turn out that way.  If they'd positioned the legs differently, maybe...  The happy expression on Pikachu's face just makes it all the more funny.


----------



## Murkrowfeather (Nov 5, 2008)

Ohhh deararceus.

 This woman has the Pokécar! O_o


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Nov 5, 2008)

*dead*
She has the Pikacar.
A PIKACAR.
*daedagain*


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 5, 2008)

o_O

O-M-G

Wow, she is obsessed with Pikachu's :D



Icalasari said:


> I am surprised that she doesn't have this


And about this...just wrong. I don't like Pikachu's.[not much really]


----------



## Nope (Nov 5, 2008)

Holy sh- I mean, wow <_<;;


----------



## S. E. (Nov 5, 2008)

This woman is insane! o_o


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 5, 2008)

Ayame said:


> I think that was intended, but it didn't turn out that way.  If they'd positioned the legs differently, maybe...  The happy expression on Pikachu's face just makes it all the more funny.


Pikachu's ALWAYS happy.


RandomTyphoon said:


> *dead*
> She has the Pikacar.
> A PIKACAR.
> *daedagain*


TO THE PIKAMOBILE!


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Nov 5, 2008)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> TO THE PIKAMOBILE!


Haha, I remembered that my brother's been wanting that car...FOREVER.
I'm suprized she hasn't been pelted by fruit and monkeys yet.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Nov 6, 2008)

RandomTyphoon said:


> *dead*
> She has the Pikacar.
> A PIKACAR.
> *daedagain*


..... I want that car.


----------



## Pikachu Goddess (Nov 10, 2008)

... *cries*



> ^^ I want one


Agreed. I say we pitch in money to get one. But holy crap, that is one huge collection. I want them all!


----------

